# Firts B Jacken



## Nordicdive (23. September 2011)

Moin Ihr,

wer hat Erfahrungen mit den Jacken von First B?
Wasserdicht? oder doch nur abweisend?
.....
Wenn sie das halten was sie versprechen finde ich sie vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss recht interessant und sind auf jeden Fall dann günstiger wie Jack W. oder.....

Gruß
Alex


----------



## sramx9 (23. September 2011)

Moin nach Fl.

Ich bin die Frau von Sramx9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, du kannst mit ruhigem Gewissen eine First B Jacke kaufen. Achte nur auf die Angabe der Wassersäule am Ärmel. Je höher desto besser. 
Wenn du eine direkt für den Winter möchtest und dich viel draussen aufhältst, dann sollte sie schon 10.000mm haben.Dann bist du bestens ausgestattet.
Weisst du zufällig wie das Modell heisst, dann kann ich dir vielleicht noch mehr dazu sagen.  

Just for Info. Ich habe mittlerweile 5 First B Jacken und hatte noch nie ein Problem.

beste Grüße

Frau Sramx9 ;o)

p.s ich habe mal einen Fotoclub mit First B Softshelljacken ausgestattet. Alle waren und sind zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (26. September 2011)

Nordicdive schrieb:


> Moin Ihr,
> 
> wer hat Erfahrungen mit den Jacken von First B?
> Wasserdicht? oder doch nur abweisend?
> ...



Meinst Du die Preise die auf dem freien Markt bezahlt werden oder die die der Hersteller dafür verlangt? Die UVPs scheinen m.M.n. stark überzogen zu sein, dafür bekommt man auch Sachen von Vaude, Platzangst und Konsorten und weiss dafür was man hat.

zum Vergleich: http://www.ebay.de/itm/FIRST-B-OUTDOOR-WANDER-UBERGANG-SOFTSHELL-JACKE-AARON-NEU-OVP-GR-M-L-XL-XXL-/280739317431?pt=DE_Herren_Jacken_M%C3%A4ntel&hash=item415d5e06b7 30 Euro

http://www.grube-shop.de/de/First-B-Softshell-Jacke-AARON 89 Euro


----------

